# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Bau-vorschriften Thailandischer Klöster (Wat`s).

## frank_rt

*

Es gibt unzählige Tempel in Thailand die in verschiedenen Baustilen und Größen gebaut wurden oder sind. Aber alle sollten nach den Prinzipien der Buddhistischen Architektur gebaut werden.
Es besteht aus verschiedenen Gebäuden in denen sie ihre Riten abhalten. 
1.	Der Ubosot auch bot genannt. 
2.	Der Chofahs 
3.	Der Chedi
4.	Der Prang
5.	Der Mondop (Mandapa)
6.	Der Ho Tral oder auch Ho Phra
7.	Der Viharn
8.	Die Sala
9.	Die Nagas
Als 1. wäre da der Ubosot auch Bot genannt. Es ist das Heiligste Gebäude in einem Wat (Kloster).
In ihm wurden Die Mönchsweihe, und das Bekenntnis zu den Ordens-Regeln abgehalten. Dies Zeremonie wir 2x im Monat nach dem Thailändischen Mondkalender abgehalten. Immer am 15. Tag des abnehmenden oder zunehmenden Mondes.
Es muss aber nicht das größte Gebäude sein. Es müssen aber mindestens 21 Mönche darinnen Platz haben. Im Kloster selbst kann man ihn an den 8 Grenzsteinen erkennen. Sie sind an den 4 Ecken des Bot`s und immer in der Mitte zwischen den Grenzsteinen. Bot`s sind immer in der Regel nur für die Mönche offen. Es soll nach Osten zeigen, und es enthält einen Altar sowie Buddha Figuren.
 Bilder werden nachgelieferrt.
Fortsetzung folgt:




*

----------


## wein4tler

Mit *Bai Sema* (thailändisch: ใบเสมา) werden die „Grenzsteine“ zur Markierung des geheiligten Bereichs in einem thailändischen buddhistischen Tempel (Wat) bezeichnet.
In der Vinayapitaka, (Korb der Disziplin) einer Sammlung von buddhistischen Ordensregeln wurde dies festgelegt.
Der Buddha hat außerdem festgelegt, dass ein Buddhasima auch mit den folgenden Nimitta (Grenz-Markierungen) markiert werden kann: 
Hügel, Felsen, Wäldchen, Bäume, Ameisenhügel, Wege, Flüsse und Gewässer wie Seen oder Teiche. Der Typ von Nimitta jedoch, der in Thailand am häufigsten auftaucht, ist Stein. Die ältesten steinernen Bai Sema aus der Dvaravati-Zeit (etwa 6. bis 9. Jahrhundert A.D.) wurden in Nordost-Thailand (siehe Isan) gefunden. Einige können im National-Museum in der Stadt Khon Kaen bewundert werden.

Die einzelnen Teile der Form der Bai Sema, die einem Blatt ähnelt (Form von Blättern des Bodhi-Baumes) – nicht nur, weil die Steine flach sind – werden in Thailand nach Körperteilen benannt. Da gibt es den „Hals“, die „Schultern“, die „Brust“, die „Hüften“ und der „Bauch“. Während der Ayutthaya-Periode gab es sogar Steine mit „Augen“ (Im Wat Phra Kaeo in Bangkok zu sehen). Manche Bai Sema der Ayutthaya-Zeit bis hin zur Rattanakosin-Zeit besitzen auch eine „Prinzen-Krone“ („phra kieo“). Die Thammayut-Mönche (Zeit: Rama IV.) entwickelten aus der flachen Blatt-Form einen dreidimensionalen (vierseitigen), eher würfelförmigen Stein.

----------


## Erwin

Immer wenn man einen „Ubosoth“ errichten will, gräbt man zunächst 9 Löcher. 8 dieser Löcher grenzen in Form eines Rechtecks den „geheiligten“ inneren Bereich vom äußeren nicht sakralen Gebiet ab, ein 9. Loch wird dort gegraben, wo die Hauptbuddhastatue hinkommen soll. In alle 9 Löcher wird je eine Steinkugel, etwa 20 cm im Durchmesser,  gelegt. Diese Kugeln heißen „Lug Nimit“ (ลูกนิมิต). „nimitta“ bedeutet im Pali, „ein Zeichen“, „etwas, das etwas anzeigt“. Hier zeigen sie die Außengrenzen des Sakralbereiches an. 
Genau über den Lug Nimit werden dann die „Bai Sema“ errichtet. 

Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*
Als erstes die Bilder von einem Bot





Chofah (Himmelsbüschel) sind die charakteristischen architektonischen Verzierungen, die auf Dächern von buddhistischen Gebäuden in thailändischen Wat angebracht sind. Sie sind aus Hartholz geschnitzt und ähneln schlanken, graziös geschwungenen Fingern, welche in den Himmel zeigen. Jeder Chofah wird in einer speziellen Zeremonie oben am Dachfirst angebracht. Bei königlich gesponserten Wat sind bei dieser Zeremonie sogar Mitglieder der königlichen Familie zugegen.
Der Chofah ist meist ein hoch stilisiertes Bildnis des Garuda. Es hat oft eine schnabelartige Ausbuchtung, die dann Chofah Phak Krut (Thai: ช่อฟ้าปากครุฑ), Garuda-Schnabel-Chofah genannt wird. Im Lanna-Gebiet (historisches Königreich in Nord-Thailand um Chiang Mai) werden auch andere Fabeltiere als Chofah benutzt.
Mitunter sind kleine Glöckchen angebracht, die im Wind spielen.


Garuda ist in der indischen Mythologie ein schlangentötendes, halb Mensch-, halb Adlergestaltiges Reittier (Vahana) des Vishnu, Sohn des Kashyapa und der Vinata. In der asiatischen Mythologie hat der Garuda zugleich die Bedeutung eines Götterboten, der den Menschen Nachrichten und Anweisungen der Götter überbringt.
In vielen asiatischen Ländern (beispielsweise Thailand und Indonesien) wird der Garuda zudem als Hoheitszeichen oder Amtssiegel von den Behörden der Regierung verwendet.




Ein Chedi ist Teil eines Wat, einer buddhistischen Tempelanlage in Thailand. Er entspricht dem Stupa in der Sakralarchitektur anderer buddhistischer Länder.
Das Wort Chedi ist die thailändische Adaption des Wortes Cetiya aus dem Pali, der Sprache des Buddha bzw. Chaitya aus dem Sanskrit. Dieses Wort kommt aus der Wurzel ci „aufhäufen“, „in einer bestimmten Ordnung anordnen“. Man kann damit nicht nur eine Cetiya, sondern auch einen Altar oder allgemein einen Platz der Anbetung bezeichnen. Es hat aber auch eine Nebenbedeutung von cit: „geistig fixieren“, „erinnern“, „instruieren“. Daher kann es – wie das Wort „Monument“ (lateinisch monere: erinnern) – nicht nur ein Stück Architektur bedeuten, sondern auch (Er-)Mahnung im weitesten Sinne.

In der Kalinga-Bodhi-Jataka führt der Buddha aus, dass es drei verschiedene Arten von Cetiya, also Mahnmalen gibt. Alle – so sagte der Buddha – können an seiner Stelle als Objekt der Verehrung dienen:
1.	That Chedi (auch Sarira-Dhatu Chedi, Pali: dhatucetiya): Sie steht für Reliquien des Buddha, die ursprünglich in acht Teile aufgeteilt wurden.
2.	Boriphok Chedi (Pali: paribhogacetiya): Dies sind persönliche Besitztümer des Buddha, wie seine Almosen-Schale oder Teile seiner Mönchs-Robe.
3.	Utthesik Chedi (auch Uddissa Chedi, Pali: uddesikacetiya): „indikative Erinnerungsstücke und Nachbildungen“, also zum Beispiel eine Buddha-Statue oder auch ein Fußabdruck des Buddha, wie er zum Beispiel bei Saraburi entdeckt wurde. Ebenfalls in diese Kategorie gehören die kleinen Votivtäfelchen aus gebranntem Ton mit Abbildungen des Bodhi-Baumes oder auch des Dhamma-Cakra, dem Rad der Lehre.
4.	Später kam noch eine vierte Art dazu: Thamma Chedi (Pali: Dhammacetiya): Dies bedeutet Abschriften von den heiligen buddhistischen Texten, der Tripitaka oder auch Kommentaren dazu.







*

----------


## frank_rt

*


Ein Prang (thailändisch: ปรางค์, meist พระปรางค์ - Phra Prang) ist ein Tempelturm. Das thailändische Wort bezieht sich einerseits auf Turmbauten der Angkorzeit, andererseits auf Türme, die stilistisch an dieses Erbe anknüpfen. Ein Prang ist Teil eines Wat, einer buddhistischen Tempelanlage in Thailand.
Zwischen dem frühen 10. und dem späten 12. Jahrhundert errichteten die Khmer die ersten Prang auf heute thailändischem Gebiet, z. B. in Phimai und Khao-Phnom-Rung, aber auch in Lop Buri (siehe unten, Bild 1). Die Kultur der Khmer, des heutigen Staatsvolks von Kambodscha, war entschieden vom großen Handelspartner Indien geprägt. Dieser Einfluss ist sichtbar: Ein Prang, in der Sprache der Khmer Prasat, ähnelt in bemerkenswerter Weise den Shikhara, auch Rekhagenannten Türmen indischer Tempelbauten
 





Mandapa
Der Begriff Mandapa (Sanskrit: मंडप; auch als Mantapa oder Mandapam bekannt) bezeichnet in der indischen Architektur eine seitlich offene Säulenhalle, die der Cella (garbhagriha) eines buddhistischen, hinduistischen oder jainistischen Tempels vorgelagert ist. In der Baukunst Odishaswerden diese Vorhallen meist als jagamohana, natamandir oder boghamandir bezeichnet.








*

----------


## wein4tler

Architektonisch waren das großartige Leistungen, die da vollbracht wurden. Die Türstürze waren teilweise schon auf Gehrung gemacht.

----------


## frank_rt

*

Mal so ganz kurz was zu Angkor Wat. Deutschland ist Federführend bei dem Wiederaufbau von Angkor Wat. Die Khmer verwenden Holz bzw. Bambus zum erstellen eines Gerüst. Es gab einen kleinen Auflauf als die Deutschen ein Metallgerüst aufbauten. Das war eine kleine Sensation und unvorstellbar. Nicht nur die Gehrungen sonder jeder einzelne Stein wurde Passgenau ohne Mörtel eingesetzt. Den einzigen halt den die Steine haben ist eine Verbindung mit Zapfen und Schlitz. Sonst nichts. Sollte ich solche Steine irgendwo finden werde ich sie dann hier reinsetzten.

Ein Bild um sich die Kunst einmal Vorzustellen







*

----------


## frank_rt

*

Ho Tral oder auch Ho Phra
Dazu habe ich nichts gefunden.


Vihāra ist die Pali- und Sanskrit-Bezeichnung für ein buddhistisches Klostergebäude, in der ursprünglichen Wortbedeutung für einen Wohnsitz oder eine Zuflucht; eine solche „Zuflucht“ suchten Wandermönche während der Regenzeit. Der indische Vihara wurde zum Grundmodell buddhistischer Klostergebäude in zahlreichen Kulturen Asiens – ein Beispiel ist der Wihan in Thailand.



Der thailändische Begriff Wihan (auch: Vihan oder Viharn, Thai: วิหาร) hat eine engere Bedeutung: gemeint ist ein spezifisches Gebäude innerhalb einer buddhistischen Tempelanlage, eines Wat, nämlich die gemeinsame Versammlungshalle der Ordensmitglieder und Laien. Der Wihan ist wie ein Botgeschmückt (unter anderem auch mit Buddha-Statuen), meist jedoch nicht so reichhaltig. Hier werden Sutta rezitiert und vorgeschriebene Zeremonienabgehalten, an denen Laien teilnehmen dürfen.[2]
Architektonisch unterscheiden sich Wihan und Bot nur durch acht Grenzsteine (Bai Sema), die den Bot als geweihten Bereich kennzeichnen.


Der Sala (Thai: ศาลา) ist ein offener Pavillon, dient nicht nur in einem Wat (einer buddhistischen Tempelanlage in Thailand) als Rastplatz und Treffpunkt.
Ein Sala hat meist eine rechteckige Grundfläche und ist oft nach allen Seiten offen, bestenfalls sind sie mit einer Seite an die Kampheng Kaeo angelehnt. Sie dienen normalerweise weltlichen Bedürfnissen und werden entlang von Straßen und Flüssen gebaut[1]: auf dem Lande können Reisende sie z. B. als Nachtlager benutzen. In diesem Fall heißen sie Sala Asai. Falls der Tempel an einem Khlong (Kanal) liegt, sind die Anlegestellen von Booten oft überdacht. Passagiere können in einem Sala Nam (=„Wasser-Pavillon“) auf das Boot warten.


In manchen Tempeln gibt es eine große, offene Halle, in der die Laien Predigten hören oder ihrem täglichen religiösen Unterricht beiwohnen können. Sie wird Sala Kan Parian genannt, wörtlich: "Halle, in der Mönche für ihre Parian-Prüfung studieren".


Die Kamphaeng Kaeo (thailändisch: กำแพงแก้ว, „Juwelenmauer“) ist eine spezielle Mauer in einem Wat, einer buddhistischen Tempelanlage in Thailand.

Gekachelte Kamphaeng Kaeo im Wat Rajbopit, Bangkok
Ähnlich dem Phra Rabieng hat die Kamphaeng Kaeo den Zweck, die heiligen Gebäude von der Welt „draußen“ abzuschirmen. Allerdings erfüllt sie diesen Zweck oft nicht perfekt, da man drüberschauen kann. Manchmal ist sie gar „nur“ ein Gitter wie im Wat Arun oder im Wat Benchamabophit („Tempel der fünf Könige“, besser bekannt als „Marmortempel“), beide in Bangkok. In einigen Tempeln gibt es zusätzlich zu der äußeren Mauer eine „innere“ Kamphaeng Kaeo: meistens wird ein besonderes Gebäude von einer niedrigeren Mauer umgeben, wie z. B. im Wat Phra Kaeo, dem „Tempel des Smaragd-Buddha“ in Bangkok. Hier wird die heilige Kapelle des „Smaragd-Buddha“ von einer gekachelten Kamphaeng Kaeo eingefasst.
Die Länge der Seiten stehen immer in einem geraden Verhältnis zueinander, 1:1, 1:2, 1:3 oder auch 2:3 wie im Wat Saket in Bangkok. Die Kamphaeng Kaeo ist immer eine Wand mit ausgeprägtem Profil. Die Ecken werden immer von besonderen Säulen begrenzt, die ebenfalls reich profiliert sind. Die abgerundeten Ecken der Kamphaeng Kaeo des Wat Suthat an der großen Schaukel wurden erst in letzter Zeit gebaut, um dem Straßenverkehr mehr Platz zu gewähren.

Nagas

Sind auch in Südostasien bekannt, wohin sie mit der Ausbreitung der hinduistischen Religion spätestens im 6. Jahrhundert gelangt sind. In der thailändischen Mythologie sind die unzähligen horizontalen Ebenen des mythischen Berges Meru, der Achse des Universums, die Wohnstatt von himmlischen, irdischen und unterirdischen Wesen. Dort hausen in der Unterwelt neben den Yakshas, den dämonischen Wächtern, auch Nagas, die als Schlangen und zugleich als Drachen verstanden werden. In unserer Welt sollen sie auf dem Grund von Flüssen, Seen und Meeren großartige Paläste bewohnen, reich geschmückt mit Perlen und Edelsteinen. Sie werden auch als Beschützer geistiger Schätze angesehen.





Ho Tral oder auch Ho Phra
Zu diesen Gebäuden habe ich leider nichts gefunden.
Wenn jemand was findet einfach reinstellen


*

----------


## wein4tler

Ein Ho ist ein turmartiges Gebäude. Der *Ho Rakang* ist der Glockenturm.

Die *Ho Trai* auch als *"Ho Phra"* transkribiert, ist die *Bibliothek* des Wat. Die heiligen Schriften und heiligen Handschriften des Wat werden darin gelagert. Es ist normalerweise eine sehr kleines, hoch dekoriertes Gebäude. Es sitzt meist auf 3 Meter hohen Pfählen, manchmal in einem Teich, um die Schriften aus Palmblättern vor Feuchtigkeit und Ameisen zu schützen.

Ein *Mondop* (auch Mandapa genannt) ist ein quadratisches, baldachinartiges Gebäude.  In manchen Tempeln enthält es die Bibliothek (Ho Trai) mit den heiligen buddhistischen Schriften. Hauptsächlich ist es der Ort, der besonders heilige Objekte beherbergt.

----------


## frank_rt

*
Danke Herr wein4tler.

*

----------


## wein4tler

*Klassifizierung buddhistischer Tempelanlagen in Thailand*

In Thailand werden buddhistische Wats wie folgt klassifiziert:

*Königliche Tempel* (พระอารามหลวง) - es gibt nur etwa 100 königliche Tempel in Thailand. 
Ihr vollständiger Name enthält meistens folgende Silben: Ratchaworamahawihan (ราชวรมหาวิหาร), Ratchaworawihan (ราชวรวิหาร), Woramahawihan (วรมหาวิหาร) oder auch Worawihan (วรวิหาร). 

Sie können in drei Klassen eingeteilt werden:
*Königliche Tempel Erster Klasse* (พระอารามหลวง ชั้นเอก)
vom König renoviert, vom König neu erbaut,
besitzen oft eine Chedi mit einer buddhistischen Reliquie (in Thai Maha That - มหาธาตุ oder Phra That - พระธาตุ)
alte Tempel, etwa 50 – 100 Jahre alt, weitere alte Tempel in der Obhut des Staates oder buddhistischer Organisationen.

*Königliche Tempel Zweiter Klasse* (พระอารามหลวง ชั้นโท)
erbaut von Kindern des Königs,
erbaut von Adeligen (Khunnang, ขุนนาง), denen ein königlicher Titel verliehen wurde.

*Königliche Tempel Dritter Klasse* (พระอารามหลวง ชั้นตรี)
erbaut von weiter entfernten Verwandten des Königs oder von weiteren Adeligen.

*Wat Rat* (วัดราษฎร์; übersetzt etwa ‚gewöhnliche‘, ‚bürgerliche‘ oder ‚Volks-Tempel‘) wurden von nicht königlichen oder adligen Gläubigen erbaut/gestiftet. Heute residieren hier meist nur wenige (unter 12) Mönche.

*Samnak Song* (สำนักสงฆ์) sind alle weiteren buddhistische Zentren, die keine offizielle Registrierung beim Sangha besitzen. Darüber hinaus hat ein Samnak Song keinen Ubosot, das mit heiligen Grenzsteinen (Bai Sema) umzäunte Gebäude zur Weihe von Mönchen.

Es ist der fromme Wunsch eines jeden thailändischen Buddhisten, sei es nun der König oder ein einfacher Mann, einen Tempel zu erbauen und ihn nach seinen Mitteln zu unterstützen, alleine oder zusammen in einer Gemeinschaft Ähnlichdenkender. Schon der Buddha sprach von Uddesika-cetiya (Pali für „indikative Erinnerungsstücke und Nachbildungen“; thailändisch Utthesik Chedi), die zu errichten große religiöse Verdienste (thailändisch Bun - บุญ, Pali: puñña; siehe auch Tham bun) bedeute.

Die Könige von Ayutthaya förderten öffentliche Tempel (Wat Luang) aus ihrem persönlichen Besitz. Wohlhabende Adelige errichteten in der Folge zusätzliche Kloster (Wat Raad), um sich selbst ihrer ganzen Familie zu zusätzlichem Ansehen zu verhelfen. Die Gemeinschaft aller Gläubigen schließlich unterstützen noch heute diese Tempel, indem sie entweder den Mönchen ihr tägliches Brot in Form von Reis und Zutaten in die Almosenschale legen oder Geldmittel für Renovierungsarbeiten spenden.

Nachdem Bangkok im Jahre 1782 zur neuen Hauptstadt von Siam erklärt wurde, wurde dieser Brauch fortgeführt. König Rama I. hatte enorme Reserven von Arbeitskräften zu seiner Verfügung, es wird behauptet, dass während seiner Regierungszeit nicht weniger als 20.000 Arbeiter an der Erweiterung des Wat Pho beschäftigt waren.

Zusätzlich zum königlichen Mäzenatentum oblag der Unterhalt königlicher Tempel traditionell den Adeligen und ambitionierten Mitgliedern nicht-aristokratischer Kreise. In der Vergangenheit wurden manchmal sogar Sklaven „gespendet“, die das Klostergelände und seine Gebäude in Ordnung hielten. Diese Praxis wurde jedoch in der Regierungszeit von König Chulalongkorn eingestellt, der die Sklaverei in Siam nach und nach abschaffte.

Es war nicht selten, dass eine wohlhabende Familie mehr als einen Tempel unterhielt. Der bevorzugte Tempel lag dann meistens in der Nähe der Familienresidenz, während ein zweiter, weiter entfernter Wat vielleicht aufgrund der Persönlichkeit des Abtes unterstützt wurde, der für übernatürliche Kräfte berühmt war und Krankheiten heilen konnte.

Zusätzlich zu den religiösen Verdiensten gibt es *andere Motive für die Gründung eines Tempels*:

den Mönchen einen permanenten Ort zur Verfügung zu stellen, an dem sie leben, studieren und meditieren können,

einen Ort zu schaffen, um Bildnisse des Buddha zu verehren,

einen Ort zu schaffen, an dem Jungen lesen und schreiben lernen können; in früheren Zeiten waren Klöster die einzigen öffentlichen Bildungseinrichtungen im ländlichen Thailand.

Alle diese Beweggründe laufen letztlich auf den Erwerb von Meriten hinaus, auch wenn in Thailand die Klöster auch soziale Funktionen haben. Viele Aspekte des thailändischen Lebens bis hin zur religiösen Architektur haben ihren Ursprung in religiöser Hingabe, welche untrennbar mit dem alltäglichen Leben verwoben ist.

----------

